# Cambridge Audio Refreshes Its Aero Line of Speakers (Aeromax 2, Aeromax 6)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Cambridge Audio recently unveiled details about several upgrades to their popular and attractive line of Aero speakers. In a related blog, the company is quick to point out that the upgrades are more than just a “shiny external makeover.” Today, we’ll preview the new Aeromax 2 and Aeromax 6 speakers, highlighting a few improvements that set them apart from previous Aero models. 








For those of unfamiliar with the Aero line, the Aeromax 2’s are front ported bookshelf speakers (8.0-inches W x 14.6 H x 13.2 D), featuring a 2-inch tweeter and a 6.5-inch woofer driver. The Aeromax 6’s are large front ported floor standing speakers (9.4 W x 38.6 H x 13.5 D) that house the same drivers as the Aeromax 2’s, but in a T-W-W array. Both models are available in black glossy or white glossy finishes, and are priced at $750 and $1,500 respectively.

A key feature of Cambridge Audio’s speaker design is their proprietary BMR (Balance Mode Radiator) wide dispersion driver, a component that replaces a traditional tweeter-midrange driver arrangement. The latest Aeromax refresh has a new 4th generation version of the Balance Mode Radiator. Functioning as both a tweeter and a midrange driver, the BMR handles wide range sound reproduction duties between 250Hz and 22kHz. Because it covers mid-bass duties, the BMR allows Cambridge Audio to completely dedicate their woofer driver to low bass frequencies, something they say is key to optimal and impactful bass response. The BMR also allows the driver crossover point to be moved to the lowly 250Hz range and away from the typical 3kHz range experienced with midrange/tweeter designs. This, says Cambridge Audio, moves the crossover away from a frequency region that the human ear is acutely attuned and makes any crossover deficiencies less noticeable.








The latest iteration of the BMR features a “a specially revised honeycomb structure” that offers better uniformity across the diaphragm. Cambridge Audio says the new design produces a more accurate and smoother high frequency signature. This, paired with a new ultra-high grade crossover, is meant to provide listeners with a seamless listening experience.

Aside from the two new available finishes, Cambridge Audio’s team designed new curved speaker grilles to further optimize sound transparency from production to reception. Inside of the cabinets, new bracing techniques were incorporated to contain residual vibrations and resonance. Aiding in the rigidity are bracing configurations that lock the drive units mechanically to the cabinet structure...all in the name of keeping the sound as clean and dynamic as possible. The speakers’ rear inputs are audiophile grade gold plated terminals that connect with oxygen free copper internal cabling.

“We incorporated a lot of changes and improvements when we were designing these speakers and the huge benefit that all of these differences make when working together is far greater than the sum of the parts. The bass is stronger, the mid is clearer and the treble is crisper; we really are proud of these,” says Cambridge Audio’s Direct of Acoustics, Dominic Baker.

Visit Cambridge Audio on the web for dealer information.

_Image Credits: Cambridge Audio_


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

I wonder why they did not introduce a matching Center at the same time?


----------

